# Play the Guitars



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2mh7zGfFRM"]Eddie Van Halen's Frankenstein guitar replica (part 1) [/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICXeYawQqFs"]Eddie Van Halen's Frankenstein guitar replica (part 2) [/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MemWIuvPK88"]Beat It Solo By Eddie[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB33QYYy8bA"]The final countdown solo[/ame]


----------



## Meister




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzCvsdEPhsA"]Robert Fripp & The League of Crafty Guitarists - Asturias[/ame]


----------



## Meister




----------



## Mad Scientist

[youtube]N4Vs3IfH37Y[/youtube]


----------



## xsited1

So many great guitarists.  Let's never forget Jason Becker who continues to beat the odds


----------



## Meister




----------



## xsited1




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExpTJGENK1E"]Luke Vibert & BJ Cole - Hipalong Hop [/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAG-kX_IlUw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAG-kX_IlUw[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

xsited1 said:


> So many great guitarists.  Let's never forget *Jason Becker* who continues to beat the odds.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wFoSbjXB68



Indeed. And he's still got volumes of music unreleased because as he said. "I just can't stop". 

Even when he's physically stopped, his music continues.

Thanks Jason 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfKD8c-WBMA"]Paganini 5th Caprice[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d95YFdubGrU"]Jeff Healy - See the Light[/ame]

He saw the light from inside, not out. What a guitar shredder.


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ny5ajCn0xw"]Blues Boys[/ame]

She cries like no other guitar and her steps are so lively, until they begin to wail...


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL0wTcKkaIA"]Joe Satriani - Oriental Melody[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-c66SJPuUI&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-c66SJPuUI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Mr Clean said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-c66SJPuUI&feature=related



Oh, yes. All the best beg to play with Chet.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsePsTEgiqU"]Chet Atkins[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQC-mZivibQ"]Mr Bojangles[/ame]

He can bring tears...


----------



## Mr Natural

Here's another master of the instrument.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyjQv52Nzno&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyjQv52Nzno&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smplqf0FYCk"]Yakity-Yak[/ame]

On a lighter note


----------



## Ropey

Mr Clean said:


> Here's another master of the instrument.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyjQv52Nzno&feature=related



An amazing translation. Anyone who can take such a song and play it by guitar is beyond me. It fits, but like Chet, how he gets there sometimes is a wonder. 

Sting said (of Chet) that he would look aside, wink and go off somewhere in the tune and it all just fit. Then he'd wink and come back right in as smooth as butter. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tnnG9O3KG0"]Blues in "G"[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

^^

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqDruee322E"]Blues - Jazz Fusion[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden




----------



## Ropey

[ame]hhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX3cbFJ3lYU[/ame]

Dueling leads


----------



## edthecynic




----------



## Ropey

More Dueling leads. It's longer but stick with it.


----------



## Ropey

Oh Damn!


RIP Jim.


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_tJ3CtFlU4"]Chicago - Free Form Guitar[/ame]


----------



## xsited1

I just noticed that the Memphis Monster is not represented:


----------



## edthecynic




----------



## Ropey

xsited1 said:


> I just noticed that the Memphis Monster is not represented:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbPTeFta4lw




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq2GqlFmNUk"]That's What I'm Talking About[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVl39LBZGMw"]Jim Entwistle Bass Solo[/ame]

Any guy who plays bass in lead is very good. Entwistle is pretty marvelous.


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Lf10U0yZrs"]John Entwistle - Isolated Bass [/ame]

Make sure to turn this up loud!


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlGibhuobrM"]Tom Sawyer (Rush) - Geddy Lee Isolated Bas [/ame]

Added for Canadian Content. 

This is the original studio isolated Bass Track from Rush's Tom Sawyer.


----------



## xsited1

Ropey said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed that the Memphis Monster is not represented:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbPTeFta4lw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq2GqlFmNUk"]That's What I'm Talking About[/ame]
Click to expand...


Shawn played every instrument on his album, "Powers of Ten."  It is considered one of the best instrumental albums of all time and won him honors as 'Best New Talent' and 'Best Keyboard Player'.  There's a live version which I highly recommend.  His live cassette recordings when he played with Black Oak Arkansas in his teens were required listening to every up and coming guitarist.  He influenced literally hundreds of the greatest guitarists of our time.  RIP Shawn.  You are missed.


----------



## hortysir




----------



## xsited1




----------



## xsited1

Morning is the Long Way Home starts at around 2m30s.  Click the top link.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57Rkzi4Glug&t=2m30s"]Click Here[/ame]


----------



## Crow




----------



## edthecynic

Stanley Clarke on lead bass, NJs own David Sancious on keys, Ray Gomez on guitar, and Gerry Brown burning up the drums.


----------



## edthecynic

The ultimate Kottke guitar song.


----------



## xsited1




----------



## edthecynic




----------



## Meister




----------



## edthecynic




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek8ejHBZ1uo"]Boston - Peace of Mind[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVYDA5ko940"](Don't Fear) The Reaper - Blue Öyster Cult [/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bju50u0HlR0"]Deep Purple RARE LIVE DVD 1975 Tokyo w/Tommy Bolin, Coverdale -Smoke on the Water[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRRc4MMAQ3c"]UFO - Doctor, Doctor[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jsAHbNAmK0"]The Who - Doctor Doctor[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-ql9C_itQw"]Iron Maiden - Doctor Doctor[/ame]

The #1 Version imho


----------



## Meister




----------



## Ropey

xsited1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Om6HDUKBbzE



He can make the guitar sound like a piano at times. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjRLHtxYCB8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjRLHtxYCB8[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObMI5NoWfoA"]Carlos & Wyclef - Maria, Maria[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

A Tribute "Dimebag" Darrell Lance Abbott


----------



## xsited1




----------



## Ropey

^^ Damn ^^


----------



## Douger

You guys are showing wanna beez.
Let's look at real electric guitarists. OK ?
2:21 Clarity with perfection.......


----------



## Douger




----------



## Douger




----------



## Douger




----------



## Douger




----------



## Douger




----------



## Douger

I know. Never heard of him.......or me............


----------



## Douger

I gotta go feed my tilapia.
Keep them coming !!!!


----------



## edthecynic

Chieli Minucci 
A guitarist with a great sense of melody.


----------



## Ropey

A God Of Guitar - Some Of Alex Lifeson's (Rush) Greatest Solos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v92C7Ubuwtw]A God Of Guitar - Some Of Alex Lifeson's Greatest Solos - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

when I die, I wanna be reincarnated as this gal's guitar strap... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBoCsJTyRvk]nashville pussy-going down-live cannes(france) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

^^ Then you might get your taste in music back

Frank Marino - Voodoo Chile

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPUjWIKAYvU]Frank Marino - Voodoo Chile - Montreal 2001 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Randy Hansen Band - Dolly Dagger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=193XqhTJjtU]Randy Hansen Band - Dolly Dagger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Randy Hansen Band - Can You See Me?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em21vupngGw]Randy Hansen Band - Can you see me ? Jimi Hendrix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jimi Hendrix - Valleys Of Neptune

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjxH_a5U7wA&list=PLCABC0F6F4EF85538]Jimi Hendrix - Valleys Of Neptune - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

how 'bout a cheese-ball guilty pleasure...? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiTXGswyAls]Steve Vai - For the Love of God (Music video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

How about climbing down the stairs? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03MGRRCMRvw]Frank Zappa 1973 05 Zomby Woof - YouTube[/ame]

With the Zombie Woof behind your eyes?


----------



## Ropey

Frank Zappa - Shut Up and Play Your Guitar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvB5dQHvRSc]Frank Zappa - Shut Up 'n Play Yer Guitar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

*This thread can NOT be complete without the mighty Page and this song.​*[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE_UnvQUpvY]Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Loving You 1973 [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrvfMSYNqBg]Led Zeppelin - White Summer/Black Mountain Side - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzkgsn6TDr0]Led Zeppelin: Kashmir 5/24/75 HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Led Zeppeling - Black Dog/Misty Mountain Hop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=be8YXGsYKSY]LED ZEPPELIN New York Live 1973 - Black Dog / Misty Mountain Hop (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Led Zeppeling - Whole Lotta Love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uPKcMkH0vw]Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love (Live Video) - YouTube[/ame]

Yeah, it's raw.  So were they.


----------



## Ropey

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ]Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven Live (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Ted Nugent - Wango Tango

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjX7e6NiVjM]TED NUGENT - Wango Tango (1980) HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

Stanley Clarke on bass, Jeff Beck on lead...

Enjoy...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOaAZlrt6II"]Stanley Clarke 1978 "Rock'n Roll Jelly" - YouTube[/ame]

And LIVE:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vYzwUd1eAM"]Stanley Clarke - Rock & Roll Jelly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T

Ropey said:


> Ted Nugent - Wango Tango
> 
> TED NUGENT - Wango Tango (1980) HQ - YouTube


 
And the song that was played on loudspeakers through the deserts of Kuwait that brought the Iraqui Republican Guard to their collective knees:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c3d7QgZr7g]Ted Nugent - Stranglehold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jeff Beck & Stan Clarke @ North Sea Jazz Festival (NADIA) ScatterBrain-Lopsy Lu

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM9IFk73tac]*[/ame]

Oh Yeah!


----------



## dilloduck

HUH  No Knopfler yet ?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJwJ11-pmxg]Best guitar solo of all times - Mark knopfler - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjJzlIedCuo]Telegraph Road - AMAZING AUDIO!! - Mark Knopfler - Live 2005 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q0p7yXoOVg]Jeff Beck- Goodbye Pork Pie (Hat Brush With The Blues) (Live performance) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Carlos Santana - Soul Sacrifice

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaCY3QMwO68]Santana - Soul Sacrifice - Live By Request - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Mark Knopfler - Brothers in Arms

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23KHLW2dw_o]Mark Knopfler - Brothers In Arms - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgoriKRPwCQ]ERIC JOHNSON, STEVE VAI & JOE SATRIANI - My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama G3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy-SzJow69I]Lily & Madeleine - Tired - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Stashman said:


> *This thread can NOT be complete without the mighty Page and this song.​*Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Loving You 1973 [HD] - YouTube





Ropey said:


> Frank Zappa - Shut Up and Play Your Guitar
> 
> Frank Zappa - Shut Up 'n Play Yer Guitar - YouTube



Still amazes me that the three "Shut Up" Solos, and the Gee I like your pants solos were all different takes on "Inca Roads"

I was blown away when I learned that the "Fembot" solo from Joe's Garage is also from Inca Roads"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ropey said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many great guitarists.  Let's never forget *Jason Becker* who continues to beat the odds.
> 
> Jason Becker - Altitudes (Tribute Video) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. And he's still got volumes of music unreleased because as he said. "I just can't stop".
> 
> Even when he's physically stopped, his music continues.
> 
> Thanks Jason
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfKD8c-WBMA"]Paganini 5th Caprice[/ame]
Click to expand...


When I played a lot I could play section of the Carpices, but this is just fucking ridiculous.

Jesus

Third time I'm playing this video


----------



## Mr Natural

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many great guitarists.  Let's never forget *Jason Becker* who continues to beat the odds.
> 
> Jason Becker - Altitudes (Tribute Video) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. And he's still got volumes of music unreleased because as he said. "I just can't stop".
> 
> Even when he's physically stopped, his music continues.
> 
> Thanks Jason
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfKD8c-WBMA"]Paganini 5th Caprice[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I played a lot I could play section of the Carpices, but this is just fucking ridiculous.
> 
> Jesus
> 
> Third time I'm playing this video
Click to expand...



Hey shredder, turn off the fuzz box and listen to a real guitarist.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxDM5UT5heQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxDM5UT5heQ[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Just fucking ridiculous, sweetest solo from an amazing composer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtXWLqOVdSg]Outside Now (original solo) 1979 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYZYNzLiuYQ]Unbelievable Music with one Guitar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Ian Paice and Richie Blackmore Duo


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7o8gSbvNxPY]Ian Paice - Duo w/Richie Blackmore(Deep Purple 1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Pantera - The Art of Shredding


----------



## Ropey

Metallica - Am I Evil


----------



## Ropey

Ronnie James Dio - Holy Diver

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkysjcs5vFU]Dio is Holy!!![/ame]


----------



## Ropey

CrusaderFrank said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This thread can NOT be complete without the mighty Page and this song.​*Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Loving You 1973 [HD] - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Zappa - Shut Up and Play Your Guitar
> 
> Frank Zappa - Shut Up 'n Play Yer Guitar - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still amazes me that the three "Shut Up" Solos, and the Gee I like your pants solos were all different takes on "Inca Roads"
> 
> I was blown away when I learned that the "Fembot" solo from Joe's Garage is also from Inca Roads"
Click to expand...


Frank could copy anyone and did. 

Then he asked if anyone could copy him.

None shall pass.






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Mb-AWqfBD4&list=TLGQBM4yTmN7g]Stairway to Heaven - Frank Zappa - - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

I know it's a bit of an aside for this thread.  Still. It's Zappa.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X21H4EE40C0]Frank Zappa plays The Beatles (27/2/88 soundcheck & concert audio) - YouTube[/ame]

The Beatles never did this stuff live. They said they couldn't.

Frank did.

RIP Frank


----------



## Ropey

Carlos Santana - Europa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frcA6Hk7Mfo]Carlos Santana-Europa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rainbow (Richie Blackmore) - Blues & Beethoven 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKf7oYywdS8]Rainbow - Blues & Beethoven (Live, 80's) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Joe Satriani - Flying in a Blue Dream

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOsgv_X_cV8]Joe Satriani - Flying In A Blue Dream (Satriani LIVE!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jeff Beck & Tal Wilckenfeld - Behind the Veil

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQDjSGnmYBI]Jeff Beck - Behind The Veil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover


----------



## Ropey

Jeff Beck - Surf's Up

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ji0ZE0jpcg]Jeff Beck - Surf's Up [Live - 2-11-05] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

Ropey said:


> Rainbow (Richie Blackmore) - Blues & Beethoven
> 
> Rainbow - Blues & Beethoven (Live, 80's) - YouTube



*Blackmore has been my favorite guitarist for years and imagine how freaked I was when I met him in a bar some years ago.  Very nice guy (despite his reputation of being a bastard).  He bought everyone drinks and talked about soccer all night.*


----------



## Ropey

YWN666 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow (Richie Blackmore) - Blues & Beethoven
> 
> Rainbow - Blues & Beethoven (Live, 80's) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blackmore has been my favorite guitarist for years and imagine how freaked I was when I met him in a bar some years ago.  Very nice guy (despite his reputation of being a bastard).  He bought everyone drinks and talked about soccer all night.*
Click to expand...



Totally cool bit of real. Thanks. 

I know his style within a minute.


----------



## Ropey

Gary Moore - Parisenne Walkways

[ame=http://youtu.be/vkUpfw4Hf3w]Gary Moore - Parisienne Walkways - Live HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

Ropey said:


> Gary Moore - Parisenne Walkways
> 
> Gary Moore - Parisienne Walkways - Live HD - YouTube



*Another favorite of mine.  I didn't become a fan until I saw a video of a Thin Lizzy reunion/tribute to Phil Lynnot.  He died way too young.*


----------



## YWN666

Ropey said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow (Richie Blackmore) - Blues & Beethoven
> 
> Rainbow - Blues & Beethoven (Live, 80's) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blackmore has been my favorite guitarist for years and imagine how freaked I was when I met him in a bar some years ago.  Very nice guy (despite his reputation of being a bastard).  He bought everyone drinks and talked about soccer all night.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/xY_qU0sGX1g]Blackmore's Night - Child In Time - Live - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Totally cool bit of real. Thanks.
> 
> I know his style within a minute.
Click to expand...



*When Rainbow disbanded and he announced his plans to do acoustic music. I thought "Ritchie, what are you doing???!!!" but after listening to it, I became an instant fan.  He still squeezes a few classic Blackmore riffs into the music.  Mastery of the guitar is harder to fake on an acoustic than it is on an electric guitar at maximum volume so I was impressed.*


----------



## Ropey

Jeff Healy - As The Years Go Passing By

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIkOaTVu8uM]Jeff Healey - As The Years Go Passing By - YouTube[/ame]

Some Canadian content from a grand person. 

RIP Jeff.


----------



## Ropey

I keep coming back to Gary.

[ame=http://youtu.be/zLU_lcp6oaw]Gary Moore - Wild Frontier 12' Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XZ5JGItXPc]JAN AKKERMAN 'BLUES ROUTE' Roosendaal 2008 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bert Jansch - Angie

[ame=http://youtu.be/RqjUWJtH88c]Bert Jansch - Angie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tLsFsGxLmE]ROBIN TROWER - Bridge Of Sighs (1974 UK TV Appearance) ~ HIGH QUALITY HQ ~ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Buddy Miles - Born Under A Bad Sign

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcOi-ILS1no]BUDDY MILES ( Guitare ) Born under a bad sign - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVwAMx0dRAs]The Band & Eric Clapton - Further On Up The Road (The Last Waltz) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Lindsey Buckingham - Not Too Late


----------



## Ropey

Joe Bonamassa - Stop!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMXXnLSRdBE]Joe Bonamassa - Stop! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

David Gilmour - The Fender 50th Birthday Celebration

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N82TLB03Vk]David Gilmour The Fender 50th Birthday Celebration - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Soundgarden - Pretty Noose

[ame=http://youtu.be/KhkBbUn0xdg]Soundgarden - Pretty Noose (Remastered Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Fleetwood Mac - Albatross 

[ame=http://youtu.be/Viqr6KHwJjc]FLEETWOOD MAC - Albatross (1970 UK TV Performance) ~ HIGH QUALITY HQ ~ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

One Day - Gary Moore

[ame=http://youtu.be/3bINmmNpViM]One Day - Gary Moore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Lenny Kravitz - Are You Gonna Go My Way

[ame=http://youtu.be/8LhCd1W2V0Q]Lenny Kravitz - Are You Gonna Go My Way - YouTube[/ame]

Killer opening.


----------



## Ropey

Stranglehold - Ted Nugent 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kBIhOn_9CM]Stranglehold-Ted Nugent live 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/X01vivKpf90]Guitar God Pat Travers is Smokin! Must See! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/PW5GpiMZ56A]Pat Travers - Live at the Avalon - Santa Clara January 20th 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Babe Ruth - The Mexican

[ame=http://youtu.be/g0goMCeQDEc]Babe Ruth - " The Mexican " - 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/NfXvWKQn03E]Kansas - Carry On Wayward Son (Live 1982) - YouTube[/ame]



> Carry on my wayward son
> There'll be peace when you are done
> Lay your weary head to rest
> Don't you cry no more
> 
> Ah
> 
> Once I rose above the noise and confusion
> Just to get a glimpse beyond this illusion
> I was soaring ever higher, but I flew too high
> 
> Though my eyes could see I still was a blind man
> Though my mind could think I still was a mad man
> I hear the voices when I'm dreaming,
> I can hear them say
> 
> Carry on my wayward son,
> There'll be peace when you are done
> Lay your weary head to rest
> Don't you cry no more
> 
> Masquerading as a man with a reason
> My charade is the event of the season
> And if I claim to be a wise man,
> Well, it surely means that I don't know
> 
> On a stormy sea of moving emotion
> Tossed about, I'm like a ship on the ocean
> I set a course for winds of fortune,
> But I hear the voices say
> 
> Carry on my wayward son
> There'll be peace when you are done
> Lay your weary head to rest
> Don't you cry no more no!
> 
> Carry on,
> You will always remember
> Carry on,
> Nothing equals the splendor
> Now your life's no longer empty
> Surely heaven waits for you
> 
> Carry on my wayward son
> There'll be peace when you are done
> Lay your weary head to rest
> Don't you cry,
> Don't you cry no more,
> 
> No more!



Kansas - Carry On Wayward Son


----------



## Ropey

Prince - Shhh

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzwnLsQuynk&feature=share&list=PL4B402F3E36747A1A&index=1]Prince - Shhh (Live at Coachella 2008) - YouTube[/ame]

Can he strike that axe 

http://video.naij.com/view=kt7ps7ga


----------



## Ropey

Metallica - One

[ame=http://youtu.be/WM8bTdBs-cw]Metallica - One [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The White Stripes Ball & Biscuit


----------



## Ropey

Manic Street Preachers - La Tristesse Durera

[ame=http://youtu.be/2HkDeAvlpc0]Manic Street Preachers - La tristesse durera (scream to a sigh) [Glastonbury 2007] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Smashing Pumpkins - Soma 

[ame=http://youtu.be/IZb_RFwyenU]Smashing Pumpkins- Soma (1994) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Thin Lizzy - Roisin Dubh - Black Rose

[ame=http://youtu.be/O6IsbOOlTNE]THIN LIZZY Black Rose Live RockPalast - YouTube[/ame]

Sweet stepping up and down the stairs.


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgA76eq2RTU]jimmy page's best solo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpRIYi721WE]BB KING Best Solo Guitar King of Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Loving You

[ame=http://youtu.be/uHRdRVTDdP0]Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Loving You (July 1973) Madison Square Garden - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guSZJPBiJ-o&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Scuttle Buttin' & Say what! - - Live At Montreux85 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine

[ame=http://youtu.be/1w7OgIMMRc4]Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eflatminor

So many great guitarists represented in this thread.  I thought I'd offer a few that maybe you haven't heard of.

Joe Morris
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lWtkkNNEXo]Joe Morris Trio 'Excerpt I' 6.29.96, Rivoli, Toronto - YouTube[/ame]

Derek Bailey
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XE2N4mxeRw]derek bailey - YouTube[/ame]

David Torn
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCVlcAU2gs4]david torn, tony levin, bill bruford et mark isham - -cloud about mercury.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Bluegrass guitar picking....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-frZ77i8qFU]Black Mountain Rag (jam) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Jimmy Page & Robert Plant - The Rain Song 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWAFzPoShRw]Jimmy Page & Robert Plant - The Rain Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> Bluegrass guitar picking....
> 
> Black Mountain Rag (jam) - YouTube



That's some nice picking. 

Done Gone - Ducharme Family Bluegrass

[ame=http://youtu.be/ugfOeExccY0]Done Gone - Ducharme Family Bluegrass - YouTube[/ame]

Canadian content, don'tcha know.


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bluegrass guitar picking....
> 
> Black Mountain Rag (jam) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some nice picking.
> 
> Done Gone - Ducharme Family Bluegrass
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/ugfOeExccY0]Done Gone - Ducharme Family Bluegrass - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Canadian content, don'tcha know.
Click to expand...


Funny how Canadians do bluegrass so well. They could be from the hills of Tenn.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6KYa7LE8jE]ETSU Bluegrass Pride Band Opener- Bluegrass On Broad, Kingsport, Tennessee 31 August 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rory Gallagher - Gambling Blues 

[ame=http://youtu.be/7CZNuTeq9hs]Rory Gallagher (Taste)- Gambling Blues ( Live-isle of wight) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Slash 

[ame=http://youtu.be/59O1bX5mRaQ]Slash plays national Anthem - YouTube[/ame]

What control.

Dam.


----------



## Ropey

Rory Gallagher - Too Much Alcohol

[ame=http://youtu.be/z1zsRRt1FWE]Rory Gallagher - Too Much Alcohol - YouTube[/ame]

I can always tip another glass to Rory.


----------



## Ropey

Yngwie .J. Malmsteen - Fugue

[ame=http://youtu.be/cAq817mTb50]Yngwie .J. Malmsteen - Fugue [HD 1080p] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr2sb3Xuc_Q]Stray Cats & Friends Blue Suede Shoes Eddie Van Halen Steve Miller B.B. King - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012

Probably one of the best the jazz guitarists of all time. Wes Montgomery


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBGZgyl72_g&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Wes Montgomery - Windy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eflatminor

katsteve2012 said:


> Probably one of the best the jazz guitarists of all time. Wes Montgomery



Agreed!  However, I never really dug his 'with strings' stuff covering pop tunes like "Windy".  I like his earlier, swinging stuff like when he recorded "Four on Six":

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqLDTKun4so&list=PLRnv82BNBcHxu-WRKGVuZxVmOGYhwA-h2&index=2]Wes Montgomery - Four On Six - The Incredible Jazz Guitar Of Wes Montgomery - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012

eflatminor said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably one of the best the jazz guitarists of all time. Wes Montgomery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!  However, I never really dug his 'with strings' stuff covering pop tunes like "Windy".  I like his earlier, swinging stuff like when he recorded "Four on Six":
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqLDTKun4so&list=PLRnv82BNBcHxu-WRKGVuZxVmOGYhwA-h2&index=2]Wes Montgomery - Four On Six - The Incredible Jazz Guitar Of Wes Montgomery - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


I agree with you too! I iked him a lot more before he went commercial and started doing elevator music like "Windy" I picked that one because a friend of mine likes it. But you nailed it by posting this one. Certainly some of his best work ever. Thanks.


----------



## Ropey

Gary Moore  The Messiah Will Come

[ame=http://youtu.be/7k07j7LcLqw]Gary Moore ? The Messiah Will Come[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Spanish Guitar... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnFtLjQ_rr8]Flamenco Guitar - Sabicas - Fantasia (Best of Guitar-Tube.com) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

> A Young Alex Lifeson and His Parents Clash Over His Future



[ame=http://youtu.be/Q7zLCw5xy_w]A Young Alex Lifeson and His Parents Clash Over His Future - YouTube[/ame]

Alex Lifeson - La Villa Solo

[ame=http://youtu.be/1pE558olnPg]Alex Lifeson La Villa Solo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Circa 1970

[ame=http://youtu.be/csGmxEbpbDc]A Young Alex Lifeson performing Star Spangled Banner [Circa 1970] - YouTube[/ame]

More Canadian axe handling. 

Rush Alex Lifeson Solo + "Halo Effect" 2012

[ame=http://youtu.be/AS1UrApnxqc]Rush Alex Lifeson Solo + "Halo Effect" 10-10-2012 Bridgeport, CT - Clockwork Angels Tour Live - YouTube[/ame]

I'm glad his parents didn't talk him out of this glory.


----------



## Ropey

ZZ Top - La Grange 

[ame=http://youtu.be/-h2hox--bR8]ZZ Top - La Grange (From "Double Down Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012

For anyone in the thread who also plays...here is an instructional video and links  for a great guitar solo by Robben Ford. 

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6I3OvXjg0Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Help The Poor - Robben Ford (Classic Solo Guitar Lesson CS-002) How to play - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012

Woodstock - Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child 1969 .By Subterraneo - Vídeo Dailymotion


----------



## Billo_Really

Ropey said:


> Iron Maiden - Doctor Doctor
> 
> The #1 Version imho


Hey jack, I don't need no doctor!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZMmV6xXYFw]Humble Pie - I Don't Need No Doctor - 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abwC5mwlg94]Allman Brothers Band Live at Fillmore East "In Memory of Elizabeth Reed" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yq-Fw7C26Y]Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac - "Oh Well", Live@ Music Mash 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pO6yg9KBGU]Stevie Ray Vaughan- Little Wing Live HD (High Definition) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfRisJHYFGU]Al Di Meola - Dark Eye Tango?1978? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI134-PcNcU]Yes - Mood For A Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

Best guitar track I ever heard!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X6qu8SxW5A]Eric Clapton - Just Like A Prisoner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Thoroughly enjoyed this......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcdrVidwmPY]Sultans of Swing - guitarra española - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Billo_Really said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Maiden - Doctor Doctor
> 
> The #1 Version imho
> 
> 
> 
> Hey jack, I don't need no doctor!
> 
> Humble Pie - I Don't Need No Doctor
> - 1971 - YouTube
Click to expand...


I tell the doctors that I'm doing fine. My doctors, not so much. Two (mtrip) have died me.


----------



## Jroc

Megadeth "Rust In Peace"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dchopD4oAOE]Megadeth "Rust In Peace" (Hollywood Palladium) 46 Minutes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Far Beyond The Sun - Yngwie Malmsteen

[ame=http://youtu.be/eK0rvReE-4c]Far Beyond The Sun - Yngwie Malmsteen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Is it just me, or is this guy way fuckin' pretentious in every way imaginable...?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiTXGswyAls"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiTXGswyAls[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

bayoubill said:


> Is it just me, or is this guy way fuckin' pretentious in every way imaginable...?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiTXGswyAls



compared to, say, this guy...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3N1DbLi0A4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3N1DbLi0A4[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Eric Johnson - Manhattan

[ame=http://youtu.be/XRFaf4k6cZg]Eric Johnson - Manhattan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Decus

A legendary guitarist. A different style but his agility is really apparent at 1:34 into the video:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIXLC5SRC7w]Paco de Lucia Tico-Tico-completo-by Daniel Vilas Boas-Paco de Lucia Tico-Tico-complete - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Wishing you always, 

"Sweet Dreams"

By Roy Buchanan

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=patqcHNXT6M


----------



## Ropey

Roy Buchanan - Soul Dressing

[ame=http://youtu.be/gRax4rrfgiw]Roy Buchanan - Soul Dressing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Gary Moore - Over the Hills and Far Away

[ame=http://youtu.be/qr_gQ5omyzo]Gary Moore - Over the Hills and Far Away [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

John Mayall & Gary Moore - If I Don't Get Home

[ame=http://youtu.be/dyF2Hmys8Sc]John Mayall & Gary Moore - If I don't get home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe

[ame=http://youtu.be/DpkDdLZGg30]Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jimi Hendrix Experience - Voodoo Child (Slight Return)

[ame=http://youtu.be/LvmKlZGTTU4]Jimi Hendrix Experience - Voodoo Child (Slight Return) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Leo Kottke...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma0Fa9t6vh4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma0Fa9t6vh4[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Ry Cooder...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6ymVaq3Fqk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6ymVaq3Fqk[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

local-boy buddy of mine Sonny Landreth... backin' up John Hiatt on bottle-neck guitar...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7ruuydWOY4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7ruuydWOY4[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUxx3mdbndk&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Albert Collins & Gary Moore - Cold Cold Feeling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Ry Cooder - Vigilante Man

[ame=http://youtu.be/x4KmbUCwkyE]Ry Cooder - Vigilante Man (live) - YouTube[/ame]

Nazareth - Vigilante Man


----------



## Ropey

Steve Howe - Clap & Mood for a day

[ame=http://youtu.be/M1ZmIFR4Sc0]Steve Howe - Clap + Mood for a day - YouTube[/ame]

Oh YES!


----------



## Ropey

Weezer - Say It Ain't So

[ame=http://youtu.be/ENXvZ9YRjbo]Weezer - Say It Ain't So - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Who - I Can See For Miles

[ame=http://youtu.be/H4BBQMjbX3c]The Who- I can see for miles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012

Charlie Christian 1941. Generally considered by jazz enthusiasts to be the "trailblazing Father of jazz guitar"? Tragically his career was cut short at tHe age of 25.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlie_Christian


Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce9Jtl9D6FQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player]SWING TO BOP (1941) by Charlie Christian - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Joe Pass - Summertime

[ame=http://youtu.be/jkinLvUrUYE]Joe Pass - Summertime [1992] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Speed King - Deep Purple


----------



## katsteve2012

Long one (21 minutes) but worth watching. Earl Klugh and George Benson together.


Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcLbpy9lGso&feature=youtube_gdata_player]George Benson & Earl Klugh - live at NORTH SEA JAZZ FESTIVAL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

anybody put up Django yet...?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQhTpgicdx4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQhTpgicdx4[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ5iPTcooxI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ5iPTcooxI[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7aOnRO1v9E"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7aOnRO1v9E[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Peter Green - A Fool No Moore

[ame=http://youtu.be/BXXI87DHL-s]Peter Green - A Fool No Moore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic

The greatest living guitarist:

Go to the 2:00 mark for the start of the mind-numbing speed WHILE playing something musical and complex - not glorified scales (Yes, I'm looking at you, Yngwie Malmsteen)






By the end of this one you just feel happy.  He's a master of the slow build.


----------



## Synthaholic

Another mofo, playing his most well-known song:


----------



## Synthaholic

Understated excellence.  Most people know it from the Publix Supermarket commercials:


----------



## bayoubill

did I put this up in this thread yet...?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBoCsJTyRvk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBoCsJTyRvk[/ame]

as mentioned in another thread, I wanna reincarnated as this gal's guitar strap...


----------



## Synthaholic

Studio:


Live:


----------



## bayoubill

have I or anyone else put this one up in this thread yet...?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyqNyjuTCuA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyqNyjuTCuA[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic

One of my favorite Zappa solos, and the beginning monologue is classic Frank:





@CrusaderFrank @bayoubill


----------



## bayoubill

my apologies if I already posted this one...

I'm pushin' 62 'n can't remember what I had for breakfast...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN2sIKpSu10"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN2sIKpSu10[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> have I or anyone else put this one up in this thread yet...?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyqNyjuTCuA



Yes, and here's another. 

Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child (Slight Return)


(I'll tell you what we'll do, we'll play Voodoo Child (Slight Return) for you.  

Can't have enough of this...


----------



## Synthaholic

Genesis guitarist Steve Hackett.

Studio:



Live:


----------



## Ropey

Allan Holdsworth - Devil Take the Hindmost

[ame=http://youtu.be/-9NBRQiXG5Y]Allan Holdsworth - Devil Take the Hindmost - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rush - La Villa Strangiato

[ame=http://youtu.be/iB4uwO1Dmf4]Rush - La Villa Strangiato live 1978 HD - YouTube[/ame]

6:12  btw


----------



## Synthaholic

Ex-Yankees great centerfielder Bernie Williams - great tune, too!


----------



## katsteve2012

Loved this solo. I had a Fender Esprit just like the one being played....awesome guitar.

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixOm4WTupfw&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Robben Ford & The Blue Line - "You Cut Me to the Bone" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Manic Street Preachers - Motorcycle Emptiness

[ame=http://youtu.be/gavcjNniIvk]Manic Street Preachers - Motorcycle Emptiness - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuN8_al4Omg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuN8_al4Omg[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

*Jimi Hendrix - Hear My Train a Comin' (acoustic twelve-string)*


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaOrHarHavk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaOrHarHavk[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Changes - Jimi Hendrix 

[ame=http://youtu.be/n1dZ1GRYgok]Changes - Jimi Hendrix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Glen Campbell - Classical Gas

 [ame=http://youtu.be/kh0F2sMcr_4]Glen Campbell - Classical Gas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Eruption Guitar Solo - Eddie Van Halen

[ame=http://youtu.be/z_lwocmL9dQ]Eruption Guitar Solo--Eddie Van Halen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Metallica - Enter Sandman 

[ame=http://youtu.be/IRQhbTxrNds]Metallica - Enter Sandman [Live Nimes 2009] 1080p HD(37,1080p)/HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Slash - Sweet Child O' Mine / Night Train

[ame=http://youtu.be/-vkqLi8bxPI]Slash / Sweet Child O' Mine -Night Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Gary Moore - Rectify (Studio)

[ame=http://youtu.be/BdrjwPqC7aI]Gary Moore - Rectify (studio) - YouTube[/ame]

I set to 720p & Loud


----------



## katsteve2012

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH8TJVwF1Yg&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Larry Carlton - Smiles and Smiles to Go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Deep Purple - Beethoven 

[ame=http://youtu.be/L5eaV6_dIvw]Deep Purple - Beethoven HD 1993 (Live at the Birmingham) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012

Compared to some of the shredders in this thread, these guys may sound kind of lame, but any kid who grew up in California in the 60's and loved the guitar knew who The Ventures were! 

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTsD1r-I_4Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Walk, Don't Run- The Ventures - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Robert Fripp & The League of Crafty Guitarists - The New World 1986 (Frippertronics)

[ame=http://youtu.be/k5HannQM364]Robert Fripp ~ The New World 1986 (Frippertronics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dblack

This guy gets a hell of a lotta mileage out of just a bass...


----------



## Ropey

Crazy Train - Randi Rhoads & Ozzy

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZcoweoZ6jpM]Crazy Train w/ Randy Rhoads[/ame]

Crazy Train - Ozzy &  Brad Gillis

[ame=http://youtu.be/bwDpAfFzcRQ]Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train (Speak Of The Devil) - YouTube[/ame]

Could Randy go strong...


----------



## Synthaholic

edthecynic said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ2PORNJCdU


I bought the Japanese virgin vinyl import of this album when it was released.  Still have it!


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/zUfhPtNFM74]Randy Rhoads Solo (20yrs of age)[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnFp_1zJYPE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnFp_1zJYPE[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Thin Lizzy - Whiskey In The Jar 

[ame=http://youtu.be/wyQ-tScuzwM]Thin Lizzy - Whiskey In The Jar (official music video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Gary Moore - Emerald (Tribute to Phil Lynott)

[ame=http://youtu.be/a8ClucCVd0k]Gary Moore - Emerald (Tribute to Phil Lynott) [HQ] [4/10] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Tommy Emmanuel - Guitar Boogie

[ame=http://youtu.be/6lbvSBNLLoo]Tommy Emmanuel - Guitar Boogie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Terry Kath (Chicago) - Free Form Guitar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1soGncyUFg]Terry Kath "Free Form Guitar" (1969) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Joe Bonamassa - Just Got Paid

[ame=http://youtu.be/wSQwj3s8Y4s]Joe Bonamassa - Just Got Paid - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

ZZ TOP Just Got Paid 

[ame=http://youtu.be/0D4rCMir_Tw]ZZ TOP Just Got Paid Today 2008 LiVe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jake Bugg - Lightning Bolt - Glastonbury 

[ame=http://youtu.be/F60KWODweDE]Jake Bugg - Lightning Bolt - Glastonbury 20103 [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Texas Flood (Long version!) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWLw7nozO_U]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Texas Flood (Long version!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Pearl Jam - Alive

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPIwsAW2Q0w]Pearl Jam - Alive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWgRdBGHFh4&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Robben Ford Talk To Your Daughter on Johnny Carson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Steve Howe - Vivaldi's Concerto In D/The Clap

[ame=http://youtu.be/DCTIpMco_SE]Yes (Steve Howe) - Vivaldi's Concerto In D/The Clap (Live In Laval) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dot Com

I got an early 2000's Squier 7-string & just picked up a new Schecter Hellraiser a couple months ago


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTCj9pAiB2w]Chantel McGregor, Red House, Bullingdon, Cowley Road, Oxford - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-rYmE4vr4w]Chantel McGregor playing Lenny on a Strat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Fernando Miyata

[ame=http://youtu.be/El2DUntbavE]Fernando Miyata - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Black Sabbath - Iron Man 

[ame=http://youtu.be/QHW6qL67R2M]Black Sabbath - Iron Man (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Stone Roses - I am the Resurrection

[ame=http://youtu.be/TbU7oVz0Uq0]The Stone Roses - I am the Resurrection - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Roy Clark - Under The Double Eagle

[ame=http://youtu.be/LdtFyosOhic]Roy Clark - "Under The Double Eagle" - LIVE (early '90's) - YouTube[/ame]

Oh Yeah!


----------



## Ropey

Les Paul and Chet Atkins - Limehouse Blues / Chet's folding guitar

[ame=http://youtu.be/ydqfZN-LAWQ]Les Paul and Chet Atkins - Limehouse Blues / Chet's folding guitar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Avenged Sevenfold - Hail To The King

[ame=http://youtu.be/DelhLppPSxY]Avenged Sevenfold - Hail To The King [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Tyg5SJDpiQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Johnny Winter - Be Careful With A Fool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Beck Bogart & Appice - Superstition/Lady

[ame=http://youtu.be/OzCNARsZTmU]Beck Bogart & Appice - Superstition/Lady[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Santana & Clapton - Jingo

[ame=http://youtu.be/pAf3gqdCrDs]Santana & Clapton - Jingo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Steve Earle - Guitar Town

[ame=http://youtu.be/AINUPFbFpqg]Steve Earle - Guitar Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jimmy Page's Chopin Prelude n.4

[ame=http://youtu.be/QATICdf7b-0]Jimmy Page's Chopin Prelude n.4 - Good quality - YouTube[/ame]

I set to 480p


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/DR3tGulLv88]*[/ame]

Sweet!


----------



## DriftingSand

Don Cortes Maya [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=359Bxg4Tp1w]Don Cortes Maya (Flamenco Guitar) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

Ana Vidovic [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tVxcecF5m0]Ana Vidovic: Recital and Interview - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## DriftingSand

Top Ten Rock Solos [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4NOJ42-BKM]Top 10 Guitar Solos - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Play Misty for me

[ame=http://youtu.be/CAwAEj6Mdbw]Larry Carlton - Misty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven

[ame=http://youtu.be/9Q7Vr3yQYWQ]Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven Live (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Allan Holdsworth - Devil Take The Hindmost


----------



## Ropey

Guthrie Govan - Wonderful Slippery Thing - Guitar Solo 

[ame=http://youtu.be/9T02w4PiEGQ]Guthrie Govan - Wonderful Slippery Thing - Guitar Solo Performance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Steve Vai - Now We Run

[ame=http://youtu.be/xJ7vyFnLvjw]Steve Vai "Now We Run" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

April Wine - Electric Jewels

[ame=http://youtu.be/pnD5EM2mIjw]April Wine - Electric Jewels - YouTube[/ame]

Dueling leads


----------



## Ropey

Joe Bonamassa - Midnight Blues /w Gary Moore/Peter Green 

[ame=http://youtu.be/LxT0ms4w_X4]Joe Bonamass Midnight Blues, with Gary Moore/Peter Green Les Paul, Royal Albert Hall 2013 (Full HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Live At Montreux (Uncut Version)

[ame=http://youtu.be/z1uXC5cu7Xc]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Live At Montreux uncut version - YouTube[/ame]

Stevie Ray & Double Trouble


----------



## Ropey

Joe Bonamassa - Blues Deluxe

[ame=http://youtu.be/SbUCUjsZm9E]Joe Bonamassa Blues Deluxe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Walter Trout - Red House

[ame=http://youtu.be/p4vusv0_VVc]Walter Trout - Red House - live performance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Slash - Godfather Theme


----------



## Ropey

Mountain - Mississippi Queen

[ame=http://youtu.be/qFhM1XZsh6o]Mountain - Mississippi Queen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Extreme - Play With Me

[ame=http://youtu.be/9Hg59w4CbR0]Extreme Play With Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Robin Trower - Bridge Of Sighs

[ame=http://youtu.be/0tLsFsGxLmE]ROBIN TROWER - Bridge Of Sighs (1974 UK TV Appearance) ~ HIGH QUALITY HQ ~ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Nuno Bettencourt - Flight Of The Wounded Bumblebee

[ame=http://youtu.be/mJvG1i79CPc]Nuno Bettencourt Flight Of The Wounded Bumblebee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

David Gilmour & David Bowie - Comfortably Numb







Relax ....
I need some information first ....

What a song.


----------



## Ropey

Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free Bird

[ame=http://youtu.be/CkTQUtx818w]Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free Bird-BBC 1975 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Radiohead - The Bends

[ame=http://youtu.be/x-q4VfAiCYA]Radiohead-The Bends @ V Festival 2006 HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Will Wallner & Vivien Vain - Indestructible

[ame=http://youtu.be/FwkPuOWQ2Yg]Will Wallner & Vivien Vain - Indestructible - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

David Gilmour - Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Accoustic

[ame=http://youtu.be/xPL3O7NmgpI]DAVID GILMOUR - SHINE ON YOU CRAZY DIAMOND - ACOUSTIC VERSION - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Myles Kennedy and Mark Tremonti


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/0vo23H9J8o8]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Pride and Joy (Studio version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Mary Had A Little Lamb
Stevie Ray and Buddy Guy


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Uncle Ted


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Eddie Van Halen

Eruption


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Eddie Van Halen, up there with the all time greats..


----------



## PixieStix

Trower

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9T06UfP1S0]Robin Trower Live - Bridge of Sighs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Eddie Van Halen
> 
> Eruption
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDOFIttS69I



Did you know that Eddie Van Halen played guitar to Micheal Jackson's "Beat It"?


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqOomFjGfGg]Marco Sfogli - Andromeda - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

PixieStix said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie Van Halen
> 
> Eruption
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDOFIttS69I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Eddie Van Halen played guitar to Micheal Jackson's "Beat It"?
Click to expand...



Oh wow.. I didn't know that Pixie..


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/qfNUY8IrJi8]The Aristocrats - Waves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/9IrWyZ0KZuk]Steve Vai - "For The Love Of God" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qouQRmWzqc]Gary Moore - Still Got The Blues last concert 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_icctfc9Kw]steve vai Crossroads (1986) duel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh8tn1ei8lk]Top 10 Guitar Solos by John Petrucci - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi2IQNs8hlE]Liquid Tension Experiment - "Paradigm Shift" - Live 2008 *HD 1080p* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Dan Patlansky playing Voodoo Chile with a 1962 Fender Strat and Dr Z EZG-50

Dan Patlansky is my generation's great Guitarist... If this doesn't bring you to orgasm, nothing will. He's fucking brilliant.. amazing.. genius.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/zISiQ6PqATI]Led Zeppelin - Earl's Court (1975) - "Bron-Yr-Aur Stomp" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/pN69GC2amTg]ZZ Top - Jesus Just Left Chicago (From "Double Down Live - 1980") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/yoq90SG_mzo]Eagles - Joe Walsh Funk #49 Live at The Forum LA 2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

White Snake (Steve Vai) - Crying in the Rain

[ame=http://youtu.be/Icd33FpVoOg]Whitesnake Crying In The Rain Live 1987 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/hf_9CBwBZ_Q]Whitesnake - Burn[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/1fcY0HgFpG4]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Austin City Limits - 1989 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/rBYqT-T-E0k]Joe Bonamassa... a Tribute to Gary Moore - YouTube[/ame]

Joe ain't Gary but he's got some of the lilt and his timing is impeccable.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/WLB900atJFs]12 year old Joe Bonamassa with Danny Gatton - YouTube[/ame]

12 year old Joe Bonamassa


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/X1ZRBPA8SK0]Guns N' Roses - Knocking On Heaven's Door Live In Tokyo 1992 HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Blues guitarist Johnny Winter dies at 70...


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s14EhF3PiE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s14EhF3PiE[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/bRfc_Y_AsLo]Sweet Child O' Mine - Rare Acoustic - Slash & Myles Kennedy - Live Max Sessions 2010 HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLu7SX1SwTg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLu7SX1SwTg[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jroc said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLu7SX1SwTg



[ame=http://youtu.be/lUGgXvhLKE4]Johnny Winter - Live At Royal Albert Hall 1970 [Entire Concert] - YouTube[/ame]

1. Help Me (Sonny Boy Williamson/R. Bass/W. Dixon) 
2, Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry) -- 4:55
3. Mama Talk To Your Daughter (J.B. Lenoir/A. Atkins) -- 8:32
4. It's My Own Fault (R. King/J. Taub) -- 13:42
5. Black Cat Bone (J. Winter) -- 25:45
6. Mean Town Blues (J. Winter) -- 31:25
7. Tobacco Road (J.D. Loudermilk) -- 41:45
8. Frankenstein (E. Winter) -- 53:51
9. Tell The Truth (L. Pauling) -- 01:02:44

RiP and a fast trip to that great music house.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/vBadAVsdixk]Mark Knopfler - Brothers in arms [Berlin 2007] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/B5B1Vfdk7W8]Greatest Rock Guitar Playing: Duane Allman on Wilson Pickett's "Hey Jude" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/Qm7ewVk_FRM]Bert Jansch - Anji - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/4MO_Xxq3LVw]"Blues Run The Game" - Bert Jansch - One-Take - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent

Jeff Beck 
Remember (Walking in the the Sand)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IjdkjGwGJQc


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/Lpmv--pekqU]Five Finger Death Punch - Walk Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/0rgWyUgMpuA]Tommy Emmanuel (Angelina) - YouTube[/ame]


Easy
Medium
Hard
Chuck Norris
Tommy Emmanuel


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/mYzajpeAWuA]Tommy Emmanuel - Day Tripper / Lady Madonna - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughan - Austin City Limits - 1989 - YouTube



Love Stevie Ray!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWLw7nozO_U]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Texas Flood (Long version!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

I'm sure someone must have already posted this.    

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSmGGhEWMUM]Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

This one from Rush is also one of my favorites.  Alex Lifeson was a very talented guitarist who is kind of underrated I think.  You really have to check this out, especially from like 1 minute 50 seconds.  He is playing here with an injured finger, and, mmmm-hmmmm, his finger work is QUITE amazing.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78D00dYOBrM]Rush - La Villa Strangiato at Pinkpop 1979 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/MLsNUt3x6u0]Lightin' Hopkins - Gin Bottle Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

Jroc said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ



Wow!  That's a really great live version of STH.  Much better than the usual studio version that you hear on the radio and stuff.  Although I think it's been really overplayed, there is no doubt that it is a masterpiece.


----------



## ChrisL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GDIkb5CDUY]Neil Young - Cortez The Killer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## R.C. Christian

xsited1 said:


> So many great guitarists.  Let's never forget Jason Becker who continues to beat the odds
> 
> Jason Becker - Altitudes (Tribute Video) - YouTube



Jason will not be forgotten as long as I'm alive neighbor.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/d816waHnu20]Stevie Ray Vaughn Sydney Opera House 1984, Slow Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ThoughtCrimes

I've looked and not seen any John Fahey's acoustic guitar posted. 
50 years of his prolific Blues and American Folk works recorded, but never a top label; may he R.I.P.

Enjoy!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSh-YsyjpXk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSh-YsyjpXk[/ame]


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C334UCVTPoE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C334UCVTPoE[/ame]


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvOwt0fpX5Q"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvOwt0fpX5Q[/ame]


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hHXJXx0-gA&list=PLKiEBsOXrNf7Fj2UOXzYnI7SGoDg3zPcI&index=2"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hHXJXx0-gA&list=PLKiEBsOXrNf7Fj2UOXzYnI7SGoDg3zPcI&index=2[/ame]


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlqyCfsYjOs&list=RDHlqyCfsYjOs#t=6"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlqyCfsYjOs&list=RDHlqyCfsYjOs#t=6[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

This one is very nice too.   

Ballad of John Henry ~ John Bonamassa

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_8mYv4EPjY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_8mYv4EPjY[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

Something a little different for you.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuHs_mhg9Nk]Dick Dale--Nitro (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/YUOAVrCtxL4]Ventures - Pipeline'65[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL2oZjtE-BY]Dick Dale - Banzai washout - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZIU0RMV_II8]Dick Dale & The Del Tones "Misirlou" 1963 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> Dick Dale & The Del Tones "Misirlou" 1963 - YouTube



Ha-ha!  I posted the same song on one of the other music threads.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/TbU7oVz0Uq0]The Stone Roses - I am the Resurrection - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/rPdEB0lvw0o]Santo & Johnny - Blue Moon (1959) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/5c8nanTCPz0]Joe Satriani - Sleep Walk Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/gVvWxiP4_xs]Neal Schon - The Calling (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ThoughtCrimes

Delightful!  


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmSPCOby-1A"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmSPCOby-1A[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

ThoughtCrimes said:


> Delightful!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmSPCOby-1A



Great song!  One of my favorites by them is Jessica.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfM6nRVBvGs]Allman Brothers - Jessica - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ThoughtCrimes

ChrisL said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delightful!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmSPCOby-1A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great song!  One of my favorites by them is Jessica.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfM6nRVBvGs]Allman Brothers - Jessica - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Oh those memories of days long past! Great and uplifting number. Here's two good one's back at ya!


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo[/ame]



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yojZ-Ksr8AE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yojZ-Ksr8AE[/ame]


----------



## R.C. Christian

It took me a month to get this song right on my 1987 Strat Ultra. Very rare guitar by the way. Pay homage knaves to what is considered one of the best solos ever written!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLxDppv1dRw]David Gilmour - AOL Sessions - Comfortably Numb - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ThoughtCrimes

R.C. Christian said:


> It took me a month to get this song right on my 1987 Strat Ultra. Very rare guitar by the way. Pay homage knaves to what is considered one of the best solos ever written!
> 
> David Gilmour - AOL Sessions - Comfortably Numb - YouTube



I envy your ability to play. All I am capable of is enjoying. My son got me interested in all things Pink back around '88 during a 2 year recuperation/recovery following a collision.

First, there was The Wall. 
This was apropos for that time for me. Here is one I enjoy:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGKs7dhPgWo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGKs7dhPgWo[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

ThoughtCrimes said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delightful!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmSPCOby-1A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great song!  One of my favorites by them is Jessica.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfM6nRVBvGs]Allman Brothers - Jessica - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh those memories of days long past! Great and uplifting number. Here's two good one's back at ya!
> 
> 
> [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yojZ-Ksr8AE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yojZ-Ksr8AE[/ame]
Click to expand...


Both great tunes!    This is another really good one by the Allman Bros.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj1rvUOumyU]The Allman Brothers Band - One Way Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ThoughtCrimes

Yeah! And yet another! 

Memories of a hot Sat. afternoon in 1993. 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYYwzmVz3Ng"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYYwzmVz3Ng[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

ThoughtCrimes said:


> Yeah! And yet another!
> 
> Memories of a hot Sat. afternoon in 1993.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYYwzmVz3Ng



  Good one!  Here's another!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEU2pbGkKeQ]You Don't Love Me by the Allman Brothers Band.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ThoughtCrimes

Here is one more:
*NOBODY GETS OUT OF HERE UNTIL THEY PLAY THE BLUES*

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwoBAl6S0pU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwoBAl6S0pU[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icMTVV5Lwaw]Earl Scruggs & Steve Martin - Foggy Mountain Breakdown (Best - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ThoughtCrimes

Spanish Guitar


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgFpK7CpSu8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgFpK7CpSu8[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/GFyPHKrimjo]Joan Armatrading - STEPPIN´ OUT - live 1979 - YouTube[/ame]

Sweet Joan


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/BXkunMbzVjE]Joan Armatrading - Tall In The Saddle. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## R.C. Christian

Hard Time Killin' Floor Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laWj4OOGo7c]Chris Thomas King "Hard Time Killing Floor Blues" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/bawvP97edig]Outside Woman Blues 1977[/ame]


----------



## ThoughtCrimes

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHyqqPsB_F4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHyqqPsB_F4[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/gKL6oQPDGOU]Day Tripper by The Beatles (HD) - Remastered Stereo - YouTube[/ame]

Love this riff


----------



## Ropey

R.C. Christian said:


> Hard Time Killin' Floor Blues
> 
> Chris Thomas King "Hard Time Killing Floor Blues" - YouTube



[ame=http://youtu.be/5kpCMsGHUog]Chris Thomas King - Baptized in Dirty Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/KPJgtQwtVVA]When Eric Clapton met Jimi Hendrix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

The craziest prog-rock-jazz-fusion electric guitar I've ever heard...


----------



## ChrisL

Some pretty nice guitar work in this one!    Enjoy!  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXVlcIiCOuo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXVlcIiCOuo[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

This one isn't too shabby either!  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP9xMobANJM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP9xMobANJM[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Mr. H. said:


> The craziest prog-rock-jazz-fusion electric guitar I've ever heard...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yar10vUjcc



I've been a Yes fan since 1972. (Close to the Edge tour)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Lvw4FnP-XXo]Yes - The Clap[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The craziest prog-rock-jazz-fusion electric guitar I've ever heard...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yar10vUjcc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a Yes fan since 1972. (Close to the Edge tour)
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/Lvw4FnP-XXo]Yes - The Clap[/ame]
Click to expand...



Eh, I think they're okay.  I've never really been a big fan of Yes, although I've probably only heard a few of their songs.

PS:  The Clap?  Isn't that what they used to call venereal diseases in the olden days?    Nice name for a song, huh?


----------



## ChrisL

Has anyone ever heard Orianthi play before?  She is pretty awesome.   

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcDl5iurD_c"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcDl5iurD_c[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

1:12 to skip over the talking intro.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXjTqtC3d14"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXjTqtC3d14[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

Another version of Voodoo Child solo Orianthi.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn9ia-p7do8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn9ia-p7do8[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

ChrisL said:


> PS:  The Clap?  Isn't that what they used to call venereal diseases in the olden days?    Nice name for a song, huh?



[ame=http://youtu.be/1HGf7r2F5OU]AC/DC The Jack ( Original Raunchy Lyrics ) 4 12 76 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS:  The Clap?  Isn't that what they used to call venereal diseases in the olden days?    Nice name for a song, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/1HGf7r2F5OU]AC/DC The Jack ( Original Raunchy Lyrics ) 4 12 76 1976 - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Maybe this wouldn't be an issue for him if he didn't spread his big balls all over the place, doing all those dirty deeds.  I guess a whole lot of Rosie isn't such a good idea after all!


----------



## ChrisL

Nobody thanked Orianthi?  What's WRONG with you people?


----------



## Ropey

I'll be sure to not thank it now.


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> I'll be sure to not thank it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ACDC live at Munich STIFF UPPER LIP 2001 - YouTube



  If you don't thank Orianthi, that's just crazy!  


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=870sY0qRi1g"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=870sY0qRi1g[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/X5hhPYr6A2o]Slash goes Hendrix, amazing solo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> Slash goes Hendrix, amazing solo - YouTube



That is pretty awesome!  I like some Guns n Roses.


----------



## Zander

this is some serious talent.....imho....


----------



## Zander




----------



## ChrisL

A couple from Deep Purple that I like!    These are a couple of great tunes!  The beginning riff on the second one is just like wow!  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1PNvopXjbg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1PNvopXjbg[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIHh1T3SQyE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIHh1T3SQyE[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

These guys are pretty rocking too.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCBAWnAbMLM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCBAWnAbMLM[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL

Another one I like by these guys.    Awesome!  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMsIrKjSM6Y"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMsIrKjSM6Y[/ame]


----------



## ThoughtCrimes

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X02F3YiGIgM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X02F3YiGIgM[/ame]


----------



## ThoughtCrimes

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYDrkG2EGwg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYDrkG2EGwg[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/AINUPFbFpqg]Steve Earle - Guitar Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Macyn Taylor


----------



## P F Tinmore

Macyn Taylor


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

Tony 

I set to 480p. I sure see a difference.


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> Tony
> 
> I set to 480p. I sure see a difference.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

Great intro


----------



## Ropey




----------



## turtledude

the late great Jerry Garcia

around 6 minutes-some wicked Captain Trips Magic


----------



## ChrisL

I think I already posted this one . . . somewhere, but it could be gone now with the change over to the new forum format, so I'm going to post it again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It's a really great tune anyway, so I'm sure no one minds hearing it again!  You can't get enough of some of these songs!


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Hmmm.  Interesting that none of the music threads are listed under my "watched threads" even though they are selected.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Back to the roots....


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Jimi at his best.


----------



## Vandalshandle

They started it all~~~~~


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Jimi at his best.



I might have to disagree that it is Jimi at his best.


----------



## turtledude

Pretty much the standard that all slide guitarists hope to meet

Though Derek Trucks might be as good-maybe even better, this guy was the  best for years and years

recorded about 3 miles from where I lived when I was first born


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Snouter

Wowsa, Ropey is so fucking stupid he can't embed a vid after dozens of tries.  Maybe try something other than the internet for your entertainment there....Ropey.


----------



## ChrisL

Snouter said:


> Wowsa, Ropey is so fucking stupid he can't embed a vid after dozens of tries.  Maybe try something other than the internet for your entertainment there....Ropey.



I think that a lot of video links were messed up during the change over to the new program.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ropey

ChrisL said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wowsa, Ropey is so fucking stupid he can't embed a vid after dozens of tries.  Maybe try something other than the internet for your entertainment there....Ropey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that a lot of video links were messed up during the change over to the new program.
Click to expand...


@Snouter


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]


----------



## turtledude

The ABB has featured four of the greatest guitarists in history-Duane Allman, DIckie Betts, Warren Hayes and Derek Trucks. Here is one with Dickie and Warren


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
Click to expand...


I really like some Smashing Pumpkins songs.


----------



## turtledude

Mostly known as a keyboardist and vocalist, Stevie Winwood was recognized by Clapton as one of the finest guitarists in all of Britain.  

here he is on guitar rather than vocals


----------



## turtledude

Chris-my favorite SP tune


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> Chris-my favorite SP tune



That one is my favorite by Smashing Pumpkins.  That song rocks!  

Here is another really good one.  Their songs sound like love songs, but they're actually about drugs.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ropey

turtledude said:


> Mostly known as a keyboardist and vocalist, Stevie Winwood was recognized by Clapton as one of the finest guitarists in all of Britain.
> 
> here he is on guitar rather than vocals



And Steve had no worries about his voice.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

Oh Yeah! Kick that axe. 22 minutes of heaven.  

Gillian's perfect tone and pitch.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ropey

Soundgarden


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I love this song, especially live.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ropey

A bit of Yngwie


----------



## Ropey

Yngwie vs Stevie


----------



## Ropey




----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


>



Wow!  That guy's good.


----------



## Ropey

ChrisL said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  That guy's good.
Click to expand...


He's pure technique and has taught many of the best. But he's not a singer/songwriter and he doesn't care for that. 

He really only cares for the guitar.  

But man, can he shred it.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Impenitent

Theme from The Third Man
Anton Karas


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

^^^^^
From like 3:50, he really burns it up!  So awesome!  Make sure you check him out if you've never seen him play!!!    He is really good.


----------



## ChrisL

Here is Joe Bonamassa when he was just 12 years old!  Wow!  What talent!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ropey

4:52 for the solo to the end...


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


>



Orianthi is awesome guitarist!


----------



## Ropey

Tal Wilkenfield's a damned fine bassist.


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> Tal Wilkenfield's a damned fine bassist.



yes, she is wonderful too!  I've heard her before when someone else had posted some of her music.  Look at her here!  She looks like a little kid jamming with these huge big-time legends!  We know she's great because these guys don't just jam with anyone.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

> Deep Purple - "Beethoven's Ninth"
> 
> Come Hell or High Water by the hard rock group Deep Purple. It was recorded on October 16, 1993 in "Hans-Martin-Schleyer-Halle" in Stuttgart, Germany and in Birmingham on November 9. The album is one of the last to feature Ritchie Blackmore, as he quit after the concert on November 17, 1993 in Helsinki, Finland.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Dogmaphobe

Some frippertronics


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Steve Howe.  I was lucky enough to see them on this same tour. Incredible show!


----------



## Ropey




----------



## turtledude

One of the truly great American Guitarists


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## turtledude

Ropey said:


>




my favorite Metallica guitar work


----------



## P F Tinmore

Macyn Taylor


----------



## P F Tinmore

Macyn Taylor


----------



## turtledude

One of the great guitar pieces ever by one of the most underrated guitar players in US history


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Michael Barrack*


----------



## Jroc




----------



## turtledude

Love the tremendous guitar work from Dickie and Duane here

especially at 1.20 and the ascending scales at 2.14-2.32


----------



## ChrisL

I love this song, and this is a really good cover.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Jroc said:


>


----------



## Jroc




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Impenitent

David Crosby belts out "Almost Cut My Hair"

david crosby almost cut my hair - Bing Videos


----------



## ChrisL

Impenitent said:


> David Crosby belts out "Almost Cut My Hair"
> 
> david crosby almost cut my hair - Bing Videos



That's a great tune!  One of my favorites.


----------



## Impenitent

Same concert, Stephen Stills 'Woodstock'

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=david crosby almost cut my hair&FORM=VIRE3#view=detail&mid=40D89260B2743256F3E140D89260B2743256F3E1


ChrisL said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Crosby belts out "Almost Cut My Hair"
> 
> david crosby almost cut my hair - Bing Videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great tune!  One of my favorites.
Click to expand...

And a much better version than the old 8 track I had back in '72!


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Jroc

Psycho Killer


----------



## Impenitent

Bill Frisell


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Just listened to an interview with Steve Vai. He said the most amazing solo he ever heard was an unrecorded sound check of Zappa playing "Zoot Allures" before one of the Halloween shows.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Jroc




----------



## Ropey




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## rcfieldz

Love red head gals...and ones who play hot guitar..oh ya.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


>


Nice to see the old guys still have their mojo.


----------



## Billo_Really




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Jroc

Prince on bass


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

It's bass but John plays lead bass.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## katsteve2012

Ropey said:


>


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## rylah




----------



## rylah




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## rylah

*Steven Lee Lukather* (born October 21, 1957) is an American guitarist, singer, songwriter, arranger and record producer, best known for his work with the rock band Toto. A prolific session musician,* Lukather has recorded guitar tracks for more than 1,500 albums *representing a broad array of artists and genres. He has also contributed to albums and hit singles as a songwriter, arranger and producer. Lukather has released seven solo albums, the latest of which, _Transition_, was released in January 2013.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ropey said:


>


----------



## Ropey




----------



## CrusaderFrank

ChrisL said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tal Wilkenfield's a damned fine bassist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, she is wonderful too!  I've heard her before when someone else had posted some of her music.  Look at her here!  She looks like a little kid jamming with these huge big-time legends!  We know she's great because these guys don't just jam with anyone.
Click to expand...


Vinny Colauita, Zappa's Favorite Drummer.  

Tal is just fucking awesome!


----------



## rylah

Ropey said:


>



Guys did anyone realize who Vai was when he played with Zappa?
*Did that music really catch up in the 80' in the US 
(before Roth)?*
...cause for me I think I'll need another 5 years to comprehend and enjoy Zappa.
All the outstanding musicians that I've fallen in love with - I just didn't get them from the beginning.

Just wonder how it was for You if You had the opportunity to experience it then.


----------



## Ropey

CrusaderFrank said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tal Wilkenfield's a damned fine bassist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, she is wonderful too!  I've heard her before when someone else had posted some of her music.  Look at her here!  She looks like a little kid jamming with these huge big-time legends!  We know she's great because these guys don't just jam with anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vinny Colauita, Zappa's Favorite Drummer.
> 
> Tal is just fucking awesome!
Click to expand...

Vinnie's the groove master.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Clapton's best ever


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys did anyone realize who Vai was when he played with Zappa?
> *Did that music really catch up in the 80' in the US
> (before Roth)?*
> ...cause for me I think I'll need another 5 years to comprehend and enjoy Zappa.
> All the outstanding musicians that I've fallen in love with - I just didn't get them from the beginning.
> 
> Just wonder how it was for You if You had the opportunity to experience it then.
Click to expand...


Same thing with Vinny Colaiuta.  That was Zappa's skill as a human and mentor: he could bring  the best out of people


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ropey said:


>



YES!


----------



## Ropey

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys did anyone realize who Vai was when he played with Zappa?
> *Did that music really catch up in the 80' in the US
> (before Roth)?*
> ...cause for me I think I'll need another 5 years to comprehend and enjoy Zappa.
> All the outstanding musicians that I've fallen in love with - I just didn't get them from the beginning.
> 
> Just wonder how it was for You if You had the opportunity to experience it then.
Click to expand...


Little Stevie. I can't remember just when I first heard him.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I feel bad for Eric Johnson


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ropey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tal Wilkenfield's a damned fine bassist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, she is wonderful too!  I've heard her before when someone else had posted some of her music.  Look at her here!  She looks like a little kid jamming with these huge big-time legends!  We know she's great because these guys don't just jam with anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vinny Colauita, Zappa's Favorite Drummer.
> 
> Tal is just fucking awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vinnie's the groove master.
Click to expand...


----------



## rylah

Talking bout groove...
Who can chew a gum syncopated while holding this groove?


----------



## toobfreak

Sorry but the greatest guitarist who ever lived bar none:


----------



## Ropey

Still going strong.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## CrusaderFrank

Still fucking great.  Must have listened to this 10,000 times and it's still riveting.  I still have the vinyl from 69 or 70 when I bought it


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

CrusaderFrank said:


> Still fucking great.  Must have listened to this 10,000 times and it's still riveting.  I still have the vinyl from 69 or 70 when I bought it



+2

From the Beatles to Zep.  Hell of a move, that.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## toobfreak




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Zander




----------



## Ropey

Back to the egg.


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still fucking great.  Must have listened to this 10,000 times and it's still riveting.  I still have the vinyl from 69 or 70 when I bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +2
> 
> From the Beatles to Zep.  Hell of a move, that.
Click to expand...



 Page, Plant.


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Ropey




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

How Johnny Winter was playing in his mind.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## the other mike

One of the underrated guitarists....
rip Walter Becker
Rare version of this (audio only)


----------



## westwall




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

John Petrucci with Mike Portnoy, Jordan Rudess and Tony Levin ( King Crimson, Peter Gabriel...)


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Ropey




----------



## CrusaderFrank




----------

